# Big Bang Theory 1.3.13 The Egg Salad Equivalency



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So... what are we going to bicker about this week?
Penny's hair was soft and curly and looked fairly clean, she didn't drink at all, and she was dressed nice- there was not a pair of skanky sweat pants or a bare midriff in sight.

Maybe the glasses will trigger some interesting discussion


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

You realize they were not even real? She should be arrested for felonious eyewear usage.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

I think I would prefer Leonard give Alex a shot. I think she's better looking and her intellect makes her more compatible. 

Unless Leonard really does a thing for a woman less intellectually stimulating because he wants a woman the opposite of his mother. (observation by Sheldon based on "Needy Baby Greedy Baby.")


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Where can I get giant genga? Love that.


Also great to see Sheldon get ripped a new one for his Dbaggery.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> ....great to see Sheldon get ripped a new one for his Dbaggery.


Yeah, but that was mitigated by the fact that they ALL got called into the principal's HR office...


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Kinda funny that it appeared they had to force a situation to work AFF and Bernie in the show!

Loved the giant Jenga, although I agree it would be a nightmare to store if I didn't have a huge studio to put it in!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> You realize they were not even real? She should be arrested for felonious eyewear usage.


neither are Leonard's, one of my biggest peeves 

I watched Middleman over the weekend, dubdub has lenses in the beginning of the series and they're gone by the end of the series.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Vendikarr said:


> I think I would prefer Leonard give Alex a shot. I think she's better looking and her intellect makes her more compatible.


I don't think they can do another round of Leonard and Penny break up... Leonard dates someone else, they break up.. then we're left with another season of "will Leonard and Penny get back together." Or if Leonard stays with Alex, we have yet anoter installment of "Nerd Friends" and another "Ross and Rachel" plot.

As much as Alex is more right for Leonard in the "real world", I just don't think it's going to happen in the show, or else the Penny character will be really bitter and may turn into a sloppy, high haired, drunk. The only way I see it happening is if Penny leaves Leonard which frees him to pursue Alex.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

It has been a long time since I actually laughed out loud at a show. When Sheldon called the HR lady a slave I almost feel out of my chair laughing. And did you notice Penny giving the over the glasses glower at the end (although hers was more of a sexy cute look)? Priceless.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hank said:


> I don't think they can do another round of Leonard and Penny break up... Leonard dates someone else, they break up.. then we're left with another season of "will Leonard and Penny get back together." Or if Leonard stays with Alex, we have yet anoter installment of "Nerd Friends" and another "Ross and Rachel" plot.
> 
> As much as Alex is more right for Leonard in the "real world", I just don't think it's going to happen in the show, or else the Penny character will be really bitter and may turn into a sloppy, high haired, drunk. The only way I see it happening is if Penny leaves Leonard which frees him to pursue Alex.


I think Alex was more of a "test the Leonard-Penny relationship" thing than any kind of real thing for Leonard. It's common in TV sitcoms. I think Friends did this about 100 times with Ross-Rachel, and HIMYM does this just about every episode.

But perhaps, this is where Raj finally gets his cajones in order and goes for Alex. Maybe that's where they are going.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

QueenBee said:


> ....... And did you notice Penny giving the over the glasses glower at the end (although hers was more of a sexy cute look)? Priceless.


Leonard's look when Penny first put on the glasses was awesome. They *really* turned him on!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I loved the idea of giant Jenga, but the pieces were the wrong proportion, and that totally made the concept unbelievable, totally ruining the gag for me!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> But perhaps, this is where Raj finally gets his cajones in order and goes for Alex.


What, are his dresser drawers too messy for Alex or something?


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Loved Penny in the glasses. Loved giant jenga. Alsex and Lenard are more compatible and Penny Sheldon should get together.

Not a whole lot of laughs. A few but over all meh.

Except for Penny in the glasses. Perfection.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I enjoyed the whole episode. All the little laughs added up to a nice fun time. Loved the giant Jenga and when Leonard mentioned 'mini twister'.

And yes, the look over the glasses was the best shot this season.

They may have even been her real glasses.

This shot taken in 2010.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I really liked this episode. I laughed quite a lot! 

Now that I have that out of the way everyone can feel free to fixate on some little issue and then argue with mdougie for the next hundred messages.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

eddyj said:


> What, are his dresser drawers too messy for Alex or something?


I see what you did there


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

betts4 said:


> I enjoyed the whole episode. All the little laughs added up to a nice fun time. Loved the giant Jenga and when Leonard mentioned 'mini twister'.
> 
> And yes, the look over the glasses was the best shot this season.
> 
> ...


OMG she looks so smart and hawt! 
I think the Leonard/Alex angle needs to develop, the show is better IMHO when Leonard and Penny are in a state of flux.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Instead of dredging up the "Howard in Space" episode thread, I though you all might like this detailed video tour of the real ISS -- it's worth every second of all 25 minutes:

http://www.wimp.com/orbitaltour/


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hank said:


> Instead of dredging up the "Howard in Space" episode thread, I though you all might like this detailed video tour of the real ISS -- it's worth every second of all 25 minutes:
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/orbitaltour/


Wow, thanks for the link! Watched it all. I had not seen such a detailed ISS tour. Very cool.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

That is a great video- needs posted over on main


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> But perhaps, this is where Raj finally gets his cajones in order and goes for Alex. Maybe that's where they are going.


We'll see in six to eight months.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Kablemodem said:


> We'll see in six to eight months.


I think you've been drinking..


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

verdugan said:


> I see what you did there


It's one of my pet peeves. If you are going to use a foreign word, at least use the correct word, not just any word that sounds similar.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

eddyj said:


> It's one of my pet peeves. If you are going to use a foreign word, at least use the correct word, not just any word that sounds similar.


Ooops, sorry. It was the right word, wrong spelling. I admit to being a lazy speller.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

eddyj said:


> You realize they were not even real? She should be arrested for felonious eyewear usage.


You know I have thought about starting a thread about spotting glasses with no lenses in movies and TV. It annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

mwhip said:


> You know I have thought about starting a thread about spotting glasses with no lenses in movies and TV. It annoys the heck out of me.


There have been discussions about this scattered in various threads.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Ooops, sorry. It was the right word, wrong spelling. I admit to being a lazy speller.


A lot (and by that I mean most that I have seen) of people think it is spelled the way you did.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

eddyj said:


> You realize they were not even real? She should be arrested for felonious eyewear usage.


When it's that hot you don't care if they're real.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ment said:


> OMG she looks so smart and hawt!
> I think the Leonard/Alex angle needs to develop, the show is better IMHO when Leonard and Penny are in a state of flux.


I don't know. The glasses are crooked, which is a clear indication of her alcoholism.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I don't know. The glasses are crooked, which is a clear indication of her alcoholism.


And the reason they had no lenses? She broke them in a drunken rampage.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> And the reason they had no lenses? She broke them in a drunken rampage.


Isn't that a felony?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I can no longer enjoy this show. I sat there the whole time wondering what you nitwits were going to pick on this week.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

We can always talk about the laugh track. That's always good for a few pages.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Truth.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

You lie!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Hank said:


> We can always talk about the laugh track. That's always good for a few pages.


What laugh track? It's in front of a live audience. Laugh tracks are canned and put in after the fact.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Reucky said:


> мы предлагаем для просмотра как новые только(all-video-online com), что вышедшие в прокат сериалы, так и те, которые уже покорили сердца зрителей





Reucky said:


> мы предлагаем для просмотра как новые только(all-video-online com), что вышедшие в прокат сериалы, так и те, которые уже покорили сердца зрителей





Reucky said:


> мы предлагаем для просмотра как новые только(all-video-online com), что вышедшие в прокат сериалы, так и те, которые уже покорили сердца зрителей


Just when you thought the complaining about the show could not get worse!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

He has a point, though...I've been saying &#1056;&#8226;&#1056;&#1169;&#1056;&#1105;&#1056;&#1029;&#1057;&#1027;&#1057;&#8218;&#1056;&#1030;&#1056;µ&#1056;&#1029;&#1056;&#1029;&#1057;&#8249;&#1056;&#8470; for years, but you all say it's just me.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Hank said:


> Instead of dredging up the "Howard in Space" episode thread, I though you all might like this detailed video tour of the real ISS -- it's worth every second of all 25 minutes:
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/orbitaltour/


Thank you so much for sharing that link! You were right -- loved every minute of it!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> Instead of dredging up the "Howard in Space" episode thread, I though you all might like this detailed video tour of the real ISS -- it's worth every second of all 25 minutes:
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/orbitaltour/


Finally watched this. Very, very cool.

At one point when she was talking about orientation in space, I was thinking of the book "Ender's Game" and the quote "the gate is always down". That's how they got past the feeling of no real up or down in space.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Hank said:


> Where can I get giant genga? Love that.
> 
> Also great to see Sheldon get ripped a new one for his Dbaggery.


Sheldon is oblivous to his Dbaggery.

When I was in college I had a professor that was totally remiss in many social graces and customs. He was wired to his passion - engineering and everything else came second.

I was in the Student Center one afternoon waiting for the daily rerun of MASH with several dozen other students and apparently there was something on TV he wanted to see. In front of at least 100 other people he walked up and changed the channel without noticing the crowd. He did notice the loud protestations of the crowd, but had no idea what he'd done until it was explained to him that others weren't interested and he'd have to find another TV.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Hank said:


> Also great to see Sheldon get ripped a new one for his Dbaggery.


I think most of Sheldon did was not Dbaggery. He was just being socially oblivious (trying to talk Alex out of hitting on Alex, his comments to the HR person.)

There were 2 instances though that he was being a DBag. One was when he got his council of ladies together to help him with **HIS** problem. The other one was when he told Alex to take the sexual harrasment class for him because his time was too valuable.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

verdugan said:


> There were 2 instances though that he was being a DBag. *One was when he got his council of ladies together to help him with **HIS** problem.* The other one was when he told Alex to take the sexual harrasment class for him because his time was too valuable.


What was d-baggery about the Council of Ladies meeting?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> What was d-baggery about the Council of Ladies meeting?


Taking the pink shirts back when the council didn't meet his expectations.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

What is the definition of d-bag behavior?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Gregor said:


> Sheldon is oblivous to his Dbaggery.





verdugan said:


> I think most of Sheldon did was not Dbaggery.


Ok, when I said that, I didn't mean he was doing any of it intentionally. Sure, he's clueless, that's the point. But his actions, regardless of intent, are still totally dooshbaggery actions. I was glad to see him finally called on it, regardless if he actually intended on being a DB or not. It's the first step in learning that he can't just be an ****** all the time _to his friends_ and get just away with it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Idearat said:


> Taking the pink shirts back when the council didn't meet his expectations.


Oh, I consider that more childish than d-baggery.
I reserve d-baggery for really egregious behavior.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> What was d-baggery about the Council of Ladies meeting?


The fact that he wasn't interested in addressing Alex hitting on Loenard. He was only interested on addressing it because it affected *him*.

And like Idearat said, taking the shirts back didn't help his case.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Hank said:


> Ok, when I said that, I didn't mean he was doing any of it intentionally. Sure, he's clueless, that's the point. But his actions, regardless of intent, are still totally dooshbaggery actions. I was glad to see him finally called on it, regardless if he actually intended on being a DB or not. It's the first step in learning that he can't just be an ****** all the time _to his friends_ and get just away with it.


Got it. Interesting that you said that this is the first step about learning. I doubt it b/c a) you wouldn't think he would've learned not to blab to authority figures about his friends after he blabbed to the FBI doing backgroun checks (played by Eliza Dushku) and b) they can keep milking it for laughs. But really it's b)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I thought Sheldon was a complete ***** bag in this ep...


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

verdugan said:


> The fact that he wasn't interested in addressing the Alex hitting on Loenard. He was only interested on addressing it because it affected *him*.


It was none of his business other than how it affected him as her boss.
At least he knew enough to know he didn't know how to handle it and asked for advice.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I think him asking Alex to take the training for him pretty much proves he didn't learn anything.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

verdugan said:


> The fact that he wasn't interested in addressing the Alex hitting on Loenard. He was only interested on addressing it because it affected him.
> 
> And like Idearat said, taking the shirts back didn't help his case.


Really? I don't think anyone WANTED the shirts. Making them was more ******y than taking th back.

(And we have our subject...definition of DBaggery)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

midas said:


> I think him asking Alex to take the training for him pretty much proves he didn't learn anything.


Yes, but we still don't know who the group punished him for turning them all in. That could be a hard lesson to learn. And when I said "learn", I meant more in the long term sense, not the "what lessons did we learn today" sense.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> It was none of his business other than how it affected him as her boss.


No, he was interested in solving it because it was distracting Alex thus reducing her effectiveness.

I would also add that as Leonard's friend, it should also concern him.

But maybe we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

At one point, during Sheldon's League Of Woman, you can see Mayim's hand and her scar. Looks really like it was painful.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

verdugan said:


> No, he was interested in solving it because it was distracting Alex thus reducing her effectiveness.
> 
> I would also add that as Leonard's friend, it should also concern him.
> 
> But maybe we'll have to agree to disagree.


This entire conversation is weird to me because all she did was ask Leonard to dinner. He said no, the end.

It was a just poorly written contrivance to get Sheldon into HR.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The reason why there are no lenses is because the glass actually amplifies the audience laughter making it harder to hear the actors.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

marksman said:


> The reason why there are no lenses is because the glass actually amplifies the audience laughter making it harder to hear the actors.


I wish that they would put the lenses back into Leonard's glasses - maybe he wouldn't squint so much.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

marksman said:


> The reason why there are no lenses is because the glass actually amplifies the audience laughter making it harder to hear the actors.


It also amplifies the redness of female alcoholics bloodshot eyes.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

fmowry said:


> It also amplifies the redness of female alcoholics bloodshot eyes.


Felonious Female Alcoholics. Great band name.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> This entire conversation is weird to me because all she did was ask Leonard to dinner. He said no, the end.
> 
> It was a just poorly written contrivance to get Sheldon into HR.


It was Sheldon overreacting to how the word affected him. Not that much of a contrivance.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

mike_k said:


> I wish that they would put the lenses back into Leonard's glasses - maybe he wouldn't squint so much.


Oh my. That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> This entire conversation is weird to me because all she did was ask Leonard to dinner. He said no, the end.
> 
> It was a just poorly written contrivance to get Sheldon into HR.


That's a good point. She's been a lot more blatant in her hitting on him (at least to the audience.)


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

eddyj said:


> I loved the idea of giant Jenga, but the pieces were the wrong proportion, and that totally made the concept unbelievable, totally ruining the gag for me!


yeah, I didn't pay close attention but doesn't real Jenga have 3 strips of wood per row and this giant one looked like 4 or so per row?

This ep was okay. Nothing special but minimal squeak and aff, so it was a solid so-so. I continually strain my brain suspending my disbelief that Penny's not out hitting something closer to her level of hotness.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> yeah, I didn't pay close attention but doesn't real Jenga have 3 strips of wood per row and this giant one looked like 4 or so per row?
> 
> This ep was okay. Nothing special but minimal squeak and aff, so it was a solid so-so. I continually strain my brain suspending my disbelief that Penny's not out hitting something closer to her level of hotness.


I think we all get it. You don't like Amy Farrah Fowler and Bernadette. Repeating every week how much or little you like the episode based on the presence/absence of "aff and squeak" is, IMO, not just very old and annoying at this point, but is getting to be (if not already) threadcrapping. You have nothing new to say on the matter, and it does not foster any further discussion. May I humbly ask that you let it go from now on?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> It was Sheldon overreacting to how the word affected him. Not that much of a contrivance.


Sorry to be daft, but what word?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Sorry to be daft, but what word?


You are not daft. It was typed on my iphone and got all bungled...

Should be "it would" not "the word"


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I like to look at Alex, she is cute. And really the only girl on the show I find very attractive. 
I ask a female friend why Penny is not that attractive anymore, and she said that she is 10 years older and they don't have her wear as many 'cute cloths'. 
I think it is mostly her hair. It is in her face and she doesn't look as well. I have found if a lady takes care of herself she usually peaks her beauty around 35 or 45. So Penny should still be getting cutier. 
But Amy Farah Fowler is my favorite as she is the funniest. And her hair, goofy cloths, and personality all fit so well, and her lines are the best. 
And Lesly Winkle if fun too. I would like her to be a regular on the show. 
But certainly enjoy Penny on the show, as her relationship with Sheldon is my favorite.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

spoiler for Thursday, Jan. 10th's episode 


Spoiler



http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/01/07/the-big-bang-theory-star-trek-tng-photo/?google_editors_picks=true


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Speaking of time passing Sheldon's little boy haircut on 45 year old man (mostly comb over) looks more odd with each episode.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jamesl said:


> spoiler for Thursday, Jan. 10th's episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That looks like fun! But where is


Spoiler



wil wheaton


?


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I continually strain my brain suspending my disbelief that Penny's not out hitting something closer to her level of hotness.


Really not sure what this means. I know plenty of /very/ attractive women who go out with intelligent, nerdy guys. Heck, my best friend from HS was a model, and she's been with the same very, very large (probably 300#+) guy since she was in her 20's. Because he's smart, he's funny, he's fun, and she loves him.

As a veteran of thousands of Sci-Fi conventions, this match-up doesn't strain credulity in the least.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> This ep was okay. Nothing special but minimal squeak and aff, so it was a solid so-so. I continually strain my brain suspending my disbelief that Penny's not out hitting something closer to her level of hotness.


Single example to the contrary: Ric Ocasek & Paulina Porizkova.

(Though I think Penny is NOT hot, though I realize the rest of you think she is.. I thought the other sister was way hotter on her previous show too..)


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

mattack said:


> Single example to the contrary: Ric Ocasek & Paulina Porizkova.
> 
> (Though I think Penny is NOT hot, though I realize the rest of you think she is.. I thought the other sister was way hotter on her previous show too..)


She looked good on Charmed. I still think she is really beautiful, but just not in sweats with dirty hair. That didn't sound right. hmm

Oh, and just so you know it is my own hot blond wife who is always complaining about how Penny has let herself go and doesn't know how to dress that got me to post it in the first place. I added the drinking part. I just thought it would be an interesting topic. I didn't expect the reaction it got.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

mdougie said:


> Oh, and just so you know it is my own hot blond wife who is always complaining about how Penny has let herself go and doesn't know how to dress that got me to post it in the first place.


Fishing for compliments maybe?
Try paying more attention to her and less to a fictional TV character


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

If you think Sheldon is asexual and Penny is a slutty, felonious, trashy, drunk in the series, you should see them both in the _unaired_ BBT pilot.

http://videosift.com/video/The-Big-Bang-Theory-00x00-Unaired-Test-Pilot

Also, a few interesting trivia tidbits about the unaired pilot here: http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/Unaired_Pilot


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Hank said:


> If you think Sheldon is asexual and Penny is a slutty, felonious, trashy, drunk in the series, you should see them both in the _unaired_ BBT pilot.
> 
> http://videosift.com/video/The-Big-Bang-Theory-00x00-Unaired-Test-Pilot
> 
> Also, a few interesting trivia tidbits about the unaired pilot here: http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/Unaired_Pilot


Very funny much better song than the big bang thing. Having seen the Sheldon now would never guess he was a big butt man complete with porn.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> If you think Sheldon is asexual and Penny is a slutty, felonious, trashy, drunk in the series, you should see them both in the _unaired_ BBT pilot.
> 
> http://videosift.com/video/The-Big-Bang-Theory-00x00-Unaired-Test-Pilot
> 
> Also, a few interesting trivia tidbits about the unaired pilot here: http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/Unaired_Pilot


Interesting opening scene (have to watch the rest later).

Other than the big butt fetish, pretty much exactly how I would imagine Sheldon being about sex. Analytical and pretty funny.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

It cut off after 14 minutes or so (She was going out for drink) even though there was 21 minute buffer is that all there is?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

No, the entire 23 minutes are there. Try a different browser.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Interesting opening scene (have to watch the rest later).
> 
> Other than the big butt fetish, pretty much exactly how I would imagine Sheldon being about sex. Analytical and pretty funny.


I also only got thru the opening scene. I'll watch the rest at home.

I didn't get it - are they doing the donations for money/cash? aren't they pretty well paid by the university?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I also only got thru the opening scene. I'll watch the rest at home.
> 
> I didn't get it - are they doing the donations for money/cash? aren't they pretty well paid by the university?


I guess in that pilot, they are not.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

that was interesting.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Sheldon was more sexual in the actual pilot as well. They were also at a sperm bank but didn't go through with the donation even though Leonard said Sheldon was a pro with what was required to make the donation.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pretty funny. I don't like the Katie girl, but I do like the other one way better than AFF.
Makes more sense not to have Sheldon be totally asexual--I wonder why they changed that?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Could you guys who want to talk about the unaired pilot please make a separate thread about it?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Hank said:


> If you think Sheldon is asexual and Penny is a slutty, felonious, trashy, drunk in the series, you should see them both in the _unaired_ BBT pilot.
> 
> http://videosift.com/video/The-Big-Bang-Theory-00x00-Unaired-Test-Pilot
> 
> Also, a few interesting trivia tidbits about the unaired pilot here: http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/Unaired_Pilot


I had a lot of trouble with that website video wise ( it kept skipping and stuttering ) , so I tried to find a different copy of it, and failed.

I really enjoyed it though.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Cearbhaill said:


> Fishing for compliments maybe?
> Try paying more attention to her and less to a fictional TV character


My sister has been saying that over and over. My wife has been going to the gym a lot and looks awesome with six pack abs and everything. On news years eve the wife told everyone how her trainer was saying how well she was doing. Then the sis tells me I am a dumb ass and I was supposed to be jealous. What? I am supposed to think there is a chance my wife is going to cheat with some goy at her spin class? I am confused. Why is my being angry that she has a friend at spin class so important?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

cannonz said:


> Speaking of time passing Sheldon's little boy haircut on 45 year old man (mostly comb over) looks more odd with each episode.


It fits him perfectly, as he is a little boy inside a mans' body.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Pretty funny. I don't like the Katie girl, but I do like the other one way better than AFF.


That girl became the Leslie Winkle character, not AFF.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mdougie said:


> She looked good on Charmed. I still think she is really beautiful, but just not in sweats with dirty hair. That didn't sound right. hmm


I haven't noticed the 'dirty hair', but I'd say the sweats makes her more of a 'real' girl.. (and yes, I still don't think she's attractive, but in sweats would be MORE attractive)


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

New Cuoco day job.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> At one point, during Sheldon's League Of Woman, you can see Mayim's hand and her scar. Looks really like it was painful.


 Did she cut her hand on the broken lenses Penny squashed in her hand thinking it was a tissue because she was off her rocker drunk because she was so upset about her horrible hair?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

NJChris said:


> Did she cut her hand on the broken lenses Penny squashed in her hand thinking it was a tissue because she was off her rocker drunk because she was so upset about her horrible hair?


LOL.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Hank said:


> That girl became the Leslie Winkle character, not AFF.


No. That was Penny before she went through rehab the last time.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Stormspace said:


> Hank said:
> 
> 
> > stellie93 said:
> ...


Is this supposed to be a joke? Otherwise, it makes no sense.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> yeah, I didn't pay close attention but doesn't real Jenga have 3 strips of wood per row and this giant one looked like 4 or so per row?


It looked like this giant one had 5 per row to me. Not that it matters, but hey this is a BBT thread.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Hank said:


> Is this supposed to be a joke? Otherwise, it makes no sense.


Yeah, it was a joke and I was referring to the Katie character.

As for this ep, I really like Alex, but she's got to be "for Raj".

I didn't like it that instead of out thinking Sheldon like most of the other characters on the show would have done, she ran to HR and tattled for essentially doing something she shouldn't have done. If Sheldon hadn't been so preoccupied with how her behavior was effecting him and concentrated on her come on to Leonard the outcome would have been very different.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Stormspace said:


> Yeah, it was a joke and I was referring to the Katie character.
> 
> As for this ep, I really like Alex, but she's got to be "for Raj".
> 
> I didn't like it that instead of out thinking Sheldon like most of the other characters on the show would have done, she ran to HR and tattled for essentially doing something she shouldn't have done. If Sheldon hadn't been so preoccupied with how her behavior was effecting him and concentrated on her come on to Leonard the outcome would have been very different.


She didn't sexually harass Leonard, but Sheldon did sexually harass her. What I didn't care for was how they made the HR lady look pathetic. Sheldon should have receive a nice little suspension from work to understand you can't say things like that with no consequences.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mdougie said:


> She didn't sexually harass Leonard, but Sheldon did sexually harass her. What I didn't care for was how they made the HR lady look pathetic. Sheldon should have receive a nice little suspension from work to understand you can't say things like that with no consequences.


An HR lady at a major university dealing with a (I assume) tenured professor? if you've worked at any university, you'd know that Sheldon suspending HER is the more likely scenario!

that gets me thinking...are they professors at that university? if not, what the heck are they?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

mdougie said:


> She didn't sexually harass Leonard, but Sheldon did sexually harass her. What I didn't care for was how they made the HR lady look pathetic. Sheldon should have receive a nice little suspension from work to understand you can't say things like that with no consequences.


Her advance made Leonard feel uncomfortable. It was sexual harassment. Whether Leonard would have a case due to lack of a reporting structure is debatable and would depend on how the university handled such matters. Some businesses allow employee dating as long as they are in different chains of command.

Frankly I was surprised Mrs Junior Rodeo didn't go ham on Alex when she found out.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> Her advance made Leonard feel uncomfortable. It was sexual harassment. Whether Leonard would have a case due to lack of a reporting structure is debatable and would depend on how the university handled such matters. Some businesses allow employee dating as long as they are in different chains of command.
> 
> Frankly I was surprised Mrs Junior Rodeo didn't go ham on Alex when she found out.


There is no way on God's green Earth anyone can call what Alex did sexual harassment (and I realize that you just did!). She asked her boss' roommate out, while they were at his house! She even did it in a way that could be misconstrued as a friendly dinner to fill him in on a lecture that he wanted to attend but was going to miss.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> There is no way on God's green Earth anyone can call what Alex did sexual harassment (and I realize that you just did!). She asked her boss' roommate out, while they were at his house! She even did it in a way that could be misconstrued as a friendly dinner to fill him in on a lecture that he wanted to attend but was going to miss.


What he said! If that is sexual harassment, I am the Queen of Sheba!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Anubys said:


> There is no way on God's green Earth anyone can call what Alex did sexual harassment (and I realize that you just did!). She asked her boss' roommate out, while they were at his house! She even did it in a way that could be misconstrued as a friendly dinner to fill him in on a lecture that he wanted to attend but was going to miss.


Yeah, she was slick. Apparently knowing her way around the harassment laws is her thing. She also didn't ask her boss' roommate out, but she asked a coworker out. She's made other advances to Leonard in the past as well, he's just too oblivious to notice until she hit him on the head with it this past ep.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

eddyj said:


> What he said! If that is sexual harassment, I am the Queen of Sheba!


Queen of Sheba, eh? wanna go out to dinner sometime, maybe?



Stormspace said:


> Yeah, she was slick. Apparently knowing her way around the harassment laws is her thing. She also didn't ask her boss' roommate out, but she asked a coworker out. She's made other advances to Leonard in the past as well, he's just too oblivious to notice until she hit him on the head with it this past ep.


Forget the fact that, technically, he is more senior to her (I don't like to use the word "superior", even in this setting). Asking someone out is not sexual harassment.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

She hit on a coworker. People have sued for less.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> An HR lady at a major university dealing with a (I assume) tenured professor? if you've worked at any university, you'd know that Sheldon suspending HER is the more likely scenario!
> 
> that gets me thinking...are they professors at that university? if not, what the heck are they?


I believe they are post-doctoral fellows. (Except Howard, of course.)

Certainly not tenured faculty, and there's no evidence that they're faculty at all.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I believe they are post-doctoral fellows. (Except Howard, of course.)
> 
> Certainly not tenured faculty, and there's no evidence that they're faculty at all.


They have conducted lectures, but I always assumed the university was maintaining a large think tank for government projects and such and that's what they were there for. Leonard and Howard in applied sciences and Sheldon in theoretical.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

mdougie said:


> She looked good on Charmed. I still think she is really beautiful, but just not in sweats with dirty hair. That didn't sound right. hmm


wait, wait, wait

are you saying Penny was on Charmed ?

the one with the Halliwell sisters where they fought demons and stuff ?

who was she ?



mdougie said:


> ... but Sheldon did sexually harass her. ...


no


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

jamesl said:


> wait, wait, wait
> 
> are you saying Penny was on Charmed ?
> 
> ...


She played Billie. A sometimes good sometimes bad witch near the end of the series.

It certainly was sexual harassment. He compared the sexual functionality of females to egg salad going bad. Making multiple demeaning and derogatory remarks about one gender is sexual harassment.

Asking someone out on a date is not.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

mdougie said:


> Asking someone out on a date is not.


Unless it makes them feel uncomfortable.

Harassment laws and policies are so screwed up that it doesn't take much to run afoul of them.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Stormspace said:


> Unless it makes them feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Harassment laws and policies are so screwed up that it doesn't take much to run afoul of them.


That is not true. If after being told in makes him uncomfortable she continues then it is harassment.

The laws make common sense, and are not screwed up.

Demeaning all women to your employee is sexual harassment the very first time.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Anubys said:


> There is no way on God's green Earth anyone can call what Alex did sexual harassment (and I realize that you just did!). She asked her boss' roommate out, while they were at his house! She even did it in a way that could be misconstrued as a friendly dinner to fill him in on a lecture that he wanted to attend but was going to miss.


If a man suggested that to a woman, in her apartment no less, it would be sexual harassment.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

mdougie said:


> That is not true. If after being told in makes him uncomfortable she continues then it is harassment.
> 
> The laws make common sense, and are not screwed up.
> 
> Demeaning all women to your employee is sexual harassment the very first time.


This isn't the first time for her. She has made other advances, just no one has told her to stop.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> Her advance made Leonard feel uncomfortable. It was sexual harassment.


While I agree it could be construed as sexual harassment, Leonard made it very clear he enjoyed her attention. He wasn't uncomfortable with it.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Peter000 said:


> If a man suggested that to a woman, in her apartment no less, it would be sexual harassment.


Wrong. Asking someone out on a date if that is even what she did is not sexual harassment.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Stormspace said:


> This isn't the first time for her. She has made other advances, just no one has told her to stop.


Until he does it is not sexual harassment, or until someone who in the presence of those two say her asking him out make that third person uncomfortable.

Harassment must be unwanted.

Sheldon committed sexual harassment. Alex did not. I am surprised this issue is so misunderstood. I thought the silly people in the sex harassment videos who were all duh I don't understand were to silly to be real. Um I guess there is a reason for them.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

> Until he does it is not sexual harassment, or until someone who in the presence of those two say her asking him out make that third person uncomfortable.
> 
> Harassment must be unwanted.
> 
> Sheldon committed sexual harassment. Alex did not. ...


Okay, let's go off on _another _side trip, away from the TBBT discussion.

A possible example of harassment is "the hostile work environment," which is what you are likely referring to here. In this example between Sheldon and Alex, "unwanted" is not really a necessary element.

According to this summary of California Harassment Law,



> The more frequent type of sexual harassment, hostile environment harassment, generally occurs when the employee's work environment is made hostile or abusive by sexual misconduct.
> 
> Under the Fair Employment and Housing Act (FEHA), harassment includes gender harassment or sex-based harassment, i.e., conduct that shows hostility based on gender even though the conduct itself was not sexual. An example of this type of harassment would be a supervisor's hostile comments that "women do not belong in the work place."


While Sheldon's discussion with Alex was certainly cringe-worthy, I might question whether it truly rises to the level of sexual harassment. Under CA law currently, offending comments in and of themselves are not necessarily harassment. Even in California, a state where laws like this are expanding to cover situations not recognized elsewhere, the law recognizes that people will misunderstand each other, and sometimes will feel insulted when no insult was intended.

With that in mind, there is another aspect to sexual harassment claims:



> To prevail in a sexual harassment claim, the plaintiff must prove that the sexual harassment was severe or pervasive enough to alter working conditions and to create an abusive environment. A plaintiff must show that a reasonable person would have considered the conduct severe or pervasive. If the plaintiff is a female, the fact finder uses a reasonable woman standard; if the plaintiff is male, the fact finder uses a reasonable man standard.
> 
> In addition, the plaintiff must demonstrate that he or she found the conduct sufficiently severe or pervasive to interfere with the work environment.
> 
> ...


I think a fair asssessment might find that Sheldon's behavior was not severe, just socially inept and self-absorbed. Sheldon has rarely exhibited a meanness in his behavior, his plotting against Wil Wheaton notwithstanding.

I'm not saying a call to HR was not a good idea. Perhaps Alex was at a loss on how to coach Sheldon in more acceptable ways to interact.

But an accusation of sexual harassment? Come on... She works with him and knows his cluelessness in social settings.

Here's the rub: Would a reasonable person, _knowing that same information about Sheldon_, think his conduct was severe or pervasive? Or would it be viewed as further cluelessness by a socially awkward boss?

The point is, not every slight, even in this particular setting, is sexual harassment.

Discuss.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

MikeCC said:


> Okay, let's go off on _another _side trip, away from the TBBT discussion.
> 
> A possible example of harassment is "the hostile work environment," which is what you are likely referring to here. In this example between Sheldon and Alex, "unwanted" is not really a necessary element.
> 
> ...


Sheldon said women are slaves to their biology, and compared their reproductive organs to egg salad.

His personality flaws don't except him in any way from the law. Neither does how he meant it. Alex was right to be offended, as his comments were offensive.

Making comments that any reasonable person would find offensive that are of a sexual nature is sexual harassment. Just like having a playboy pin up at your desk even if no one can see it all day is also creates a hostile work environment. Even if you didn't know it was wrong.



> Unwelcome sexual advances, requests for sexual favors, and other verbal or physical conduct of a sexual nature constitute sexual harassment when
> 1.submission to such conduct is made either explicitly or implicitly a term or condition of an individual's employment,
> 2.submission to or rejection of such conduct by an individual is used as the basis for employment decisions affecting such individuals, or
> 3.such conduct has the purpose or effect of unreasonably interfering with an individual's work performance or creating an intimidating, hostile, or offensive working environment. (29 C.F.R. § 1604.11 [1980])
> ...


http://www.eeoc.gov/policy/docs/currentissues.html


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

> His personality flaws don't except him in any way from the law. Neither does how he meant it. Alex was right to be offended, as his comments were offensive.


But offensive comments are not necessarily harassment; that was my point. California law does not protect you from being offended.

And you maintain Sheldon's personality flaws and his intent should be irrelevant. Actually, a reasonable person might take these aspects into account in assessing the situation. These aspects provide *context*. Apparently, you and I have different views as to what might constitute a "reasonable person."

I think, based on your view, a defendent's attorney would strike you from the jury pool.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

MikeCC said:


> But offensive comments are not necessarily harassment; that was my point. California law does not protect you from being offended.
> 
> And you maintain Sheldon's personality flaws and his intent should be irrelevant. Actually, a reasonable person might take these aspects into account in assessing the situation. These aspects provide *context*. Apparently, you and I have different views as to what might constitute a "reasonable person."
> 
> I think, based on your view, a defendent's attorney would strike you from the jury pool.


EEOC laws prevail in the instances of sexual harassment. Offensive is certainly part of the EEOC definition.

Law suits under a state law are different then an EEOC complaint.

Saying your gender is incapable of doing real or scientific work and being compared to egg salad is offensive. Being asked to take the course is offensive and may be quid pro quo. Sheldon is a sexual harasser and chauvinist.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Oh geeze.. here we go again with our favorite "legal" expert in the house.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

I suspect the proper jurisdiction of a complaint at a state university is the _California _court system, not the _federal _EEOC.

How would this be a federal matter at this point? California has established law, precedent, and procedures for harassment of all sorts. Harassment cases do NOT automatically jump to the federal EEOC. That is why I chose to look at _California _summaries of harassment law.

You are partly correct in saying that "_offensive _is part of harassment." But you are glossing over the point that offensiveness is only *part *of harassment.

The _reasonable person standard _must be applied here, as in similiar tort claims. As I noted in my prior post, California law is fairly established on this point:



> To prevail in a sexual harassment claim, the plaintiff must prove that the sexual harassment was severe or pervasive enough to alter working conditions and to create an abusive environment. A plaintiff must show that a reasonable person would have considered the conduct severe or pervasive. If the plaintiff is a female, the fact finder uses a reasonable woman standard; if the plaintiff is male, the fact finder uses a reasonable man standard.
> 
> In addition, the plaintiff must demonstrate that he or she found the conduct sufficiently severe or pervasive to interfere with the work environment.
> 
> Whether or not conduct is severe or pervasive must be determined from the totality of the circumstances.


Note: _*Totality of the circumstances*_. This incident cannot, by law and by precedent, be viewed in isolation.

Obviously, you have your view, and I have mine. While I find Sheldon's comments insulting, California does not recognize torts for insults.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Saying women are not as capable as men because their organs are like egg salad is offensive. After HR issues a punishment forcing the offended employee to take the punishment meant for the harasser is doubly offensive and indeed pervasive. There you go.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> While Sheldon's discussion with Alex was certainly cringe-worthy, I might question whether it truly rises to the level of sexual harassment. Under CA law currently, offending comments in and of themselves are not necessarily harassment. Even in California, a state where laws like this are expanding to cover situations not recognized elsewhere, the law recognizes that people will misunderstand each other, and sometimes will feel insulted when no insult was intended.


I think that the issue was that Sheldon was showing Alex pictures of male genitalia.

That I know can be considered harassment.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Hank said:


> Oh geeze.. here we go again with our favorite "legal" expert in the house.


Oh yeah. Now I remember... The legal expert who insisted Penny committed a felony when she served a Long Island Iced Tea to Sheldon.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

JYoung said:


> I think that the issue was that Sheldon was showing Alex pictures of male genitalia.
> 
> That I know can be considered harassment.


Absolutely. And what Sheldon said could also be considered harassment. Thing is, these still need to be put into context. That is what the "reasonable person" standard requires.

That is, a discussion, even pictures, of male genitalia is not automatically harassment, especially in a university environment. The individuals involved are researchers and capable of detachment about all manner of things.

A reasonable person would assess Sheldon's clumsy social skills, his asexual behavior, and his self-absorption; and also weigh that Alex would be aware of those same traits in Sheldon. In addition, a research setting and expectations of clincal detachment might be considered.

So, given the totality of the circumstances, a reasonable person would evaluate all of these things together.

Could a reasonable person conclude there was sexual harassment? Perhaps. But I would argue that conclusion is nowhere near as clear and automatic as some insist.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> Absolutely. And what Sheldon said could also be considered harassment. Thing is, these still need to be put into context. That is what the "reasonable person" standard requires.
> 
> That is, a discussion, even pictures, of male genitalia is not automatically harassment, especially in a university environment. The individuals involved are researchers and capable of detachment about all manner of things.
> 
> A reasonable person would assess Sheldon's clumsy social skills, his asexual behavior, and his self-absorption; and also weigh that Alex would be aware of those same traits in Sheldon. In addition, a research setting and expectations of clincal detachment might be considered.


In a medical environment yes, but not in theoretical physics environment.

As for Sheldon's social skills, his lack of might prevent him from some punishment perhaps, but ignorance is often not considered an excuse.

In fact, Sheldon's faux pas usually come from a mixture of ignorance and arrogance.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

MikeCC said:


> I suspect the proper jurisdiction of a complaint at a state university is the _California _court system, not the _federal _EEOC.
> 
> How would this be a federal matter at this point? California has established law, precedent, and procedures for harassment of all sorts. Harassment cases do NOT automatically jump to the federal EEOC. That is why I chose to look at _California _summaries of harassment law.


The EEOC can absolutely claim jurisdiction under both Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and Title IX of the Education Act of 1972. In this case, title VII would apply since it is a question of harassment between employees. Jurisdiction would be determined mainly by where the person files the complaint. He/she could file with the state agency, the EEOC and/or internally within the university.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Sheldon's actions can certainly be contested either way and a ruling can come down either way (depending on the lawyers involved, probably). I don't think anyone can argue that there is wiggle room for both opinions here.

The argument is about Alex's behavior. And THAT is not debatable. She didn't do anything wrong (as far as federal and Washington DC laws, anyway, which are the ones I train on once a year and are supposed to be very liberal in favor of the person bringing on the complaint).


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

This one is way better than the laugh track one.

And here I was wondering if people were going to go off for five pages about egg salad sandwiches and proper methods of maintaining food safety.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> This one is way better than the laugh track one.
> 
> And here I was wondering if people were going to go off for five pages about egg salad sandwiches and proper methods of maintaining food safety.


Well, isn't it obvious? There is only one proper way to make an egg salad sandwich. Thus no debate.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Hank said:


> If you think Sheldon is asexual and Penny is a slutty, felonious, trashy, drunk in the series, you should see them both in the _unaired_ BBT pilot.
> 
> http://videosift.com/video/The-Big-Bang-Theory-00x00-Unaired-Test-Pilot
> 
> Also, a few interesting trivia tidbits about the unaired pilot here: http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/Unaired_Pilot


Wow, I'd never seen that before.



Spoiler



Quite a bit different. I think I liked Katie a bit more than Penny, but no way I could ever see her kooking up with any of the guys. Gilda seemed to be a cross between Leslie Winkle and Amy Farrah Fowler.

Sheldon was the biggest difference. I don't know if I like the idea of a sexually active Shedon.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Craigbob said:


> Wow, I'd never seen that before.
> 
> * SPOILER *


No idea why you spoilered that.

I did not like Katie. Too one dimensional a character and she didn't have the chops to pull it off. Jaimie Pressley, maybe. (I know, spelling sucks.). I like Penny a lot (not like that, dirty minds).

Sheldon was different but exactly the same. Take away his sexual awareness and he was the character we know today. And, if he becomes sexually enlightened, that would be exactly how he would be (well maybe minus a fetish for big butts).


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Could you guys please talk about the unaired pilot somewhere else? It has NOTHING TO DO with the current season.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> That girl became the Leslie Winkle character, not AFF.


Personality-wise, she is absolutely nothing like Leslie Winkle. She is much closer to a later AFF, after they evolved her from being simply a female version of Sheldon.


TonyD79 said:


> No idea why you spoilered that.
> 
> I did not like Katie. Too one dimensional a character and she didn't have the chops to pull it off. Jaimie Pressley, maybe. (I know, spelling sucks.). I like Penny a lot (not like that, dirty minds).


Yeah... Katie was much too brash and unlikable to ever be a good character. And you're right, it didn't help that the actress wasn't all that good, at least in this.



> Sheldon was different but exactly the same. Take away his sexual awareness and he was the character we know today.


I agree. It was also very interesting to see that Leonard was exactly the same character as he was in the series.

I'm not sure what to think about the sets. I'd say they're a bit more realistic, particularly the stairs, but the dark and clutter was a little depressing. Also, the lack of a hallway outside the apartment would have been very limiting.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Could you guys please talk about the unaired pilot somewhere else? It has NOTHING TO DO with the current season.


Here's a good suggestion for a place to do it:
Big Bang Theory - Unaired Test Pilot Episode


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> Here's a good suggestion for a place to do it:
> Big Bang Theory - Unaired Test Pilot Episode


I understand but trying to reign in a BBT thread is pretty funny.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I understand but trying to reign in a BBT thread is pretty funny.


In a BBT thread, no one rules!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> Could you guys please talk about the unaired pilot somewhere else? _*It has NOTHING TO DO with the current season.*_


The reason I posted it is because it has everything to do with this season, where we're talking A LOT about Sheldon's (a)sexuality and Penny's criminal and alcoholic tendencies. I believe the unaired pilot has plenty of relevance to the current season.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6cxNR9ML8k[/media]


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Hank said:


> The reason I posted it is because it has everything to do with this season, where we're talking A LOT about Sheldon's (a)sexuality and Penny's criminal and alcoholic tendencies. I believe the unaired pilot has plenty of relevance to the current season.


Look, Hank, you don't need to be offensive.

If you want to have a continuing discussion of Penny's drinking and Sheldon's character development, which includes the unaired pilot, then IMHO you'd be better off starting a thread for that.

As a practical matter, I doubt anyone on staff cares or thinks that much about what they did in the pilot, which got thrown away when the show was picked up. Because they tried some stuff, it didn't work, and then they threw it out.

To me, the BBT threads are now sort of like being at a con, where for every single episode of Star Trek, one or two annoying fans try to make their points by bringing up some obscure incident in one of the Mirror Universe episodes. In a word: tiresome.

I don't see anything wrong with enjoying each episode of TBBT as it comes, and not worrying too much about any over-arching story arc. For crying out loud, it's a silly, inconsistent sitcom. It's not Babylon 5.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've found that often there is a topic in a thread that I'm, for whatever reason, not that interested in. I read a few words, discern the topic in question, and proceed to the next entry. Not that hard.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Look, Hank, you don't need to be offensive.


That was offensive?

Oh, and BBT threads are the best ones. Not super restricted and wide ranging topics associated to the series.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> That was offensive?


Thanks.

I decided to drop it and not continue arguing with someone who is obviously perseverating about talking about the BBT un-aired pilot in a BBT thread not about the un-aired pilot. Remind you of anyone?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh, and BBT threads are the best ones.


The thread drift is the best part!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I think a thorough debate on whether or not Hank's post was offensive is in order!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

It's ridiculous to participate in a sercon discussion contrasting and comparing the current episodes to the unaired pilot, and to tell someone who just wants to talk about how funny the show is to "lighten up".

Irony much?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Irony _*little*_.

Hank's comment 
_



The reason I posted it is because it has everything to do with this season, where we're talking A LOT about Sheldon's (a)sexuality and Penny's criminal and alcoholic tendencies. I believe the unaired pilot has plenty of relevance to the current season.

Click to expand...

_was about as far from offensive as I've seen in these threads. I have no idea how _anyone_ could be offended by that.

If _that _comment offended you, perhaps most of our discussions seem too intensely strident.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> It's ridiculous to participate in a sercon discussion contrasting and comparing the current episodes to the unaired pilot, and to tell someone who just wants to talk about how funny the show is to "lighten up".
> 
> Irony much?


Who said anything about a "serious discussion"? As I said twice before, I posted the link to the un-aired pilot (a) because it's entirely relevant to our recent discussions about Sheldon and Penny, (II) because it's funny in and of itself compared to how the show actually ended up, and (3) I felt a lot of people would appreciate seeing it if they hadn't before. And if they had seen it before, might want a refresher at what Sheldon and Penny _could have been_.

So at what point did just talking about the un-aired pilot turn into a "serious discussion"?

Oops, I'm sorry, did I post this in the wrong thread?


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Hank said:


> Who said anything about a "serious discussion"? As I said twice before, I posted the link to the un-aired pilot (a) because it's entirely relevant to our recent discussions about Sheldon and Penny, (II) because it's funny in and of itself compared to how the show actually ended up, and (3) I felt a lot of people would appreciate seeing it if they hadn't before. And if they had seen it before, might want a refresher at what Sheldon and Penny _could have been_.


I think Sheldon's head would explode if he saw your "numbering" system.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MauriAnne said:


> I think Sheldon's head would explode if he saw your "numbering" system.


Now _that_ was funny.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

murgatroyd said:


> It's ridiculous to participate in a sercon discussion...


"sercon"??!!
SerCon Group Homepage
Sercon are dedicated to the design, manufacture and support of Isotope Ratio Mass Spectrometers and their associated sample preparation systems.
www.sercongroup.com
Bates Sercon
Bates Sercon conceptualizes and executes effective business events, industries, services, special events, inovations and BTL solutions to provide market access and ...
batessercon.com

I think if we wanted a serious discussion we would have gone to church instead of have watched/watching football and surfing the net.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> It's ridiculous to participate in a sercon discussion contrasting and comparing the current episodes to the unaired pilot, and to tell someone who just wants to talk about how funny the show is to "lighten up".
> 
> Irony much?


I don't know how much you have participated in BBT threads here but they frequently go far afield and rarely have anything to do with a discussion on how funny the show is.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Azlen said:


> I don't know how much you have participated in BBT threads here but they frequently go far afield and rarely have anything to do with a discussion on how funny the show is.


That's what make the BBT threads awesome. IMHO


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

mdougie said:


> That's what make the BBT threads awesome. IMHO


I think the BBT threads here are the best thing about watching the show these days.


----------

